# Pet Names



## Bonzi

How many pets have you had over your life?
What kind?
*What were their names?*
Did you have a favorite?  If so, why were they your favorite?


----------



## Pogo

The ones I remember..

Carrots (for his color)
Sherry (family dog)
Neptune
Isaac (a newt)
Fellatia
Suzie Homewrecker (Maine coon)
Hobbes

No favorites though.


----------



## OldLady

All cats.  Not home enough for a dog.

Charlie (for Charlie Brown) got killed by a dog when still a kitten.
Jezebel lived up to her name, went into heat and moved down the road with her boyfriend, never to return.
Sebastian and I had a psychic connection.  He was a very territorial cat, however, and after three moves in two years, he gave up on me and disappeared.
Hawkeye (who came to me the week MASH had its last episode) was a fantastic bird hunter and the prettiest one I ever had. 
Mick (for Mick Jagger) needed to have his penis removed due to repeated kidney stones and should have been named for Michael Jackson.
Sylvia was already named when I got her; she was a rescue from a hoarder and has some unusual habits.  Very timid but very affectionate.  
Mick was probably my favorite; the only way to describe him is, he thought he was a labrador retriever.  Super friendly and loyal, and gentle (unless another cat came into the yard).  I never even had a cat carrier for him.  I could hold him in my lap at the vet's while we waited.  Unbelievably patient animal.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Cockatiels Bud and Lou (m and f)

black cats (Pat and Mike) (see above)

Mike

he had a purr engine that wouldn't quit, and loved to snuggle.


----------



## Mudda

I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Bonzi said:


> How many pets have you had over your life?
> What kind?
> *What were their names?*
> Did you have a favorite?  If so, why were they your favorite?




I think all of my dogs have had people names.

Current pets

Mason
Mallory
Jackson 
JoJo
___________________

Oliver
Emma
Bernie
Sophia
Baxter
Bobby
Wendell


----------



## Bonzi

Mudda said:


> I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.



that's terrible.  Why do you want to be offensive to Christians?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Bonzi said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's terrible.  Why do you want to be offensive to Christians?
Click to expand...



Why would anyone tie a stick to their dogs back?


----------



## Bonzi

Carla_Danger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's terrible.  Why do you want to be offensive to Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone tie a stick to their dogs back?
Click to expand...


He's just mocking the crucifixion of Christ .... for unknown reasons!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Boxer named Tomar ..Me and my brothers names combined.
 Another Boxer ...Tomar the 2nd.
 A duck maned Marto...Thank God that trend ended.
 A white Boxer named Jack Dempsey for obvious reasons.
  Another Boxer named Addie ...after the song Addilida since we had to drive to Louisiana to get her.
   Another white Boxer named Cozmo after our favorite bar/restaurant in Jamaica.
  And finally Katy named after my home town. 
   She's the gray haired one in my Avi.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Two of my puppies are named for ruthless historical figures, the third for a famous thief.

Guy up the street named his bulldog Moe Hammed.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Does he hear slides jacked when he calls for his dog?


(Here, mohammed, here boy)


----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## Mudda

Bonzi said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's terrible.  Why do you want to be offensive to Christians?
Click to expand...

Naming a dog Jesus is offensive?


----------



## Mudda

Carla_Danger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's terrible.  Why do you want to be offensive to Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone tie a stick to their dogs back?
Click to expand...

They tied Jesus to wood, so why not a dog?


----------



## Mudda

Bonzi said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's terrible.  Why do you want to be offensive to Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone tie a stick to their dogs back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mocking the crucifixion of Christ .... for unknown reasons!
Click to expand...

When my dog walks backwards, his name is god.


----------



## Bonzi

I've only had cats and dogs.  All boring real life names.... I'd want to get creative if we ever get a pet.

We have a groundhog that hangs around the house in the spring/summer.  I call him Asshole.


----------



## Bonzi

Mudda said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog once. I tied a stick to his back and called him Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's terrible.  Why do you want to be offensive to Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone tie a stick to their dogs back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mocking the crucifixion of Christ .... for unknown reasons!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my dog walks backwards, his name is god.
Click to expand...


Bah! Whatever dude!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


> How many pets have you had over your life?
> What kind?
> *What were their names?*
> Did you have a favorite?  If so, why were they your favorite?



I had mostly dogs and a few cats

I have to say the most special dog I had was a little Siberian husky named Nali
She was the bravest dog I ever had.  We used to take her backpacking for days on end.  She just shined in the wilderness.  We used to let her pick trails for us up really steep inclines in the Whites. She would always pick the easiest route and get a little above us and wait.  I think she would have been at home on a sled team and have no doubt she would have been the lead dog


----------



## Bonzi

My favorite was my cat while growing up.  She was a bit of a bitch but let me play with her, clip her nails etc.  She would sneak attack my ankles in the morning... if I ever had another pet it would be a cat (but just one!)


----------



## my2¢

We rescued a dog from an irrigation canal and kept him for a month or so until we found him a forever home.  He wasn't too bright and sort of goofy and so after a few days I came up with the name Banjo which fit his personality rather well. 

The wife rescued a kitty from a Costco parking lot.  We had an acquaintance named Jim Cooper who was a runner.  Wife went through 5 or 6 names in that fist week, but after noticing him day-after-day getting the urge to zip around the house at full speed I named him Cooper.  That stuck.


----------



## Bonzi

I think I might try to find a racehorse name I though was cool and use it for my pet.
Racing horse names are the best!  There is one that races now and hubby and I love it!

EffinEx


----------



## yiostheoy

Mudda said:


> When my dog walks backwards, his name is god.


You are hilariously offensive.

I am guessing you were a sensation at the frat house but have had trouble keeping jobs in the real working world.

:|


----------



## yiostheoy

Bonzi said:


> I think I might try to find a racehorse name I though was cool and use it for my pet.
> Racing horse names are the best!  There is one that races now and hubby and I love it!
> 
> EffinEx


Let's see ...

The Lone Ranger's horse was named Silver.  He was white though.

Roy Rogers' horse was named Trigger.  The wiki said originally Golden Cloud though.

Dale Evans' horse was named Buttermilk.  My cousins loved that name so that's what they called their horse too.

My cat is white and I named him Snowball.  That would not be a good name for a horse however.  I think Lightning would be perfect for a white horse.

For a black horse, Shadow.

For a gray horse, Cloud.

For a red horse, Rusty.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bonzi said:


> My favorite was my cat while growing up.  She was a bit of a bitch but let me play with her, clip her nails etc.  She would sneak attack my ankles in the morning... if I ever had another pet it would be a cat (but just one!)


I think ankle ambushes are instinctive for kittens.

My cat (in the avatar) does not do it anymore, but when he was a kitten it was one of his favorite games.

He would hide under the bed, then as I walked by he would dart out and jump on my nearest foot and grab it with all 20 claws then bite it.

Immediately thereafter my hand (the attacking octopus) would come down slowly on him like a spider, and he would roll over on his back with his paws up, grab my hand with his 20 claws, and then bite my hand.

He was such an energetic kitten.

Now he waits patiently for hours outside to ambush birds.  Every day he brings one home and eats it.


----------



## Bonzi

yiostheoy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite was my cat while growing up.  She was a bit of a bitch but let me play with her, clip her nails etc.  She would sneak attack my ankles in the morning... if I ever had another pet it would be a cat (but just one!)
> 
> 
> 
> I think ankle ambushes are instinctive for kittens.
> 
> My cat (in the avatar) does not do it anymore, but when he was a kitten it was one of his favorite games.
> 
> He would hide under the bed, then as I walked by he would dart out and jump on my nearest foot and grab it with all 20 claws then bite it.
> 
> Immediately thereafter my hand (the attacking octopus) would come down slowly on him like a spider, and he would roll over on his back with his paws up, grab my hand with his 20 claws, and then bite my hand.
> 
> He was such an energetic kitten.
> 
> Now he waits patiently for hours outside to ambush birds.  Every day he brings one home and eats it.
Click to expand...


I love the way cats wiggle their butts before an attack!
I want a cat/kitten so badly!!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer

When I was a kid we had a black cat named Buster, named after a black guy my dad worked construction with.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite was my cat while growing up.  She was a bit of a bitch but let me play with her, clip her nails etc.  She would sneak attack my ankles in the morning... if I ever had another pet it would be a cat (but just one!)
> 
> 
> 
> I think ankle ambushes are instinctive for kittens.
> 
> My cat (in the avatar) does not do it anymore, but when he was a kitten it was one of his favorite games.
> 
> He would hide under the bed, then as I walked by he would dart out and jump on my nearest foot and grab it with all 20 claws then bite it.
> 
> Immediately thereafter my hand (the attacking octopus) would come down slowly on him like a spider, and he would roll over on his back with his paws up, grab my hand with his 20 claws, and then bite my hand.
> 
> He was such an energetic kitten.
> 
> Now he waits patiently for hours outside to ambush birds.  Every day he brings one home and eats it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the way cats wiggle their butts before an attack!
> I want a cat/kitten so badly!!!!
Click to expand...


Must say, I've never noticed that.  I'm usually looking at the other end, so as to be ready to react.

Fun fact: just before a cat pounces, its pupils dilate.  Dead giveaway.  Watch the pupils and you'll always get away.


----------

